# New with a weird issue!



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Punisher3A1 said:


> Hey there! I’m in southeast Georgia with a 2018 Cruze LT hatchback. I’ve had my Cruze for about 2 years and put about 50k miles on it with no issues until last week. Will still love it once it’s fixed.
> My problem is with the fuel injector. I ordered a replacement injector but after removing the one in the vehicle, it is way different. I wasn’t able to find anything on here about it and nothing on the internet matching what I took out.
> In the picture below, the top one is the listed OEM injector and the bottom is the one I took out of the car. I’ll be asking Chevy tomorrow but figured there is a ton of knowledge here.
> Any thoughts of where to get that replacement? OEM doesn’t fit!
> ...


The end of the bottom injector is broken! Check the hole for the broken piece. It's probably still in the hole and that's why the new injector doesn't fit.


----------



## Punisher3A1 (1 mo ago)

Thanks! Another set of eyes is always welcome!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Punisher3A1 said:


> Hey there! I’m in southeast Georgia with a 2018 Cruze LT hatchback. I’ve had my Cruze for about 2 years and put about 50k miles on it with no issues until last week. Will still love it once it’s fixed.
> My problem is with the fuel injector. I ordered a replacement injector but after removing the one in the vehicle, it is way different. I wasn’t able to find anything on here about it and nothing on the internet matching what I took out.
> In the picture below, the top one is the listed OEM injector and the bottom is the one I took out of the car. I’ll be asking Chevy tomorrow but figured there is a ton of knowledge here.
> Any thoughts of where to get that replacement? OEM doesn’t fit!
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Punisher3A1 said:


> Thanks! Another set of eyes is always welcome!


And please report back with pics.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Punisher3A1 said:


> Thanks! Another set of eyes is always welcome!


Your welcome


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

That photo immediately triggered CCR to start playing in my head and I had a bad flashback to owning a Ford V10.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

The lower injector is from China. 
Sum-ting misng. 

Hopefully the broken missing part or parts didn't fall inside the intake. 🤞


----------



## radio_davio (Dec 28, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

The tips of those injectors are pretty sensitive with the very small spray holes. I hope you didn't do any seriously hard attempts at jamming that new injector into the hole with part of the old one still stuck in there.


----------

